# Mooloolaba > Gneerings



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Gday,

Got up at 3ish this morning and headed to mooloolabah, Ive been out to the inner gneerings but never the outer and I thought if the conditions seem correct when I arrive I will make my way out there.

I launched at the end of parkyn parade where it is flat as, thought the gneerings would be right so I cut across the mouth into washing machine conditions (guess its a bar) figured it would be over soon,

deployed my secret weapon that I had decided would do all the damage for the day and got moving as its a sinker lure, got a bit of speed up when a boat flys past and I get caught in his wash pretty bad, my sinking lure hits bottom and snags,

spent about 25 minutes on this snag on 50lb gear (6000 gosa sw, 30-50lb terez, a combo I have had for 6 months but never spooled with line till thursday) ended up cutting the braid as it wasnt going to give in, day is off to a bad start.

Set the gps for the outer gneerings and realise I have just gone the wrong way, paddled, paddled paddled and paddled some more got past munjimba thinking I should of launched up the coast a bit save the hard yards, paddled some more, I had seen some garfish on the surface earlier on launching I should of stuck around in close as I did not see much bait all day. Spotted a whale 500m from me saw its blowhole twice and kept hearing it for about an hour but couldn't see it again, noisy prick.

Got about 200m shy of the blinker and saw a bit of bait on the sounded finally, started mechanical jigging with a 60g jig in 30m water, the whole time I was sort of praying that nothing would hit the jig as holy crap man you kayak jigging guys are crazy, nothing smashed it, fished some squid bait for a bit, fished some plastics for a bit, trolled lures, did everything for nada, was sort of not feeling too comfortable out that far by myself and figured I had a long trip home so I didnt spend alot of time out there, didnt even get past the blinker to the gneerings but I will do the trip a bit more organised next time launch somewhere different.

Put my redhead lure back on and paddled, it felt like days of paddling I was against the tide both directions but I had a bit of following swell occasionally on the way back, I have trolled for so many trips offshore with hardbodys for nada, I think you really goto have them on the bottom or close to. Here is some photos the fish is not a bastard list candidate but no donut. Also another english girl wanted to pose, she came running over and said she wanted to take a photo so she could tell her friends back home she caught it, no problems there love.





night lighting, 






That is all.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I would prefer she was irish but any girl who wants to pickup a fish that has been gutted and has some entrails hanging out is alright in my books.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah yaroomba or marcoola would be perfect I reckon depending on the wind direction, Be an hour plus paddle in moderate conditions, I reckon good grounds though lots of massive drop offs, there wasnt alot of bait around today but that was probably alot to do with the wind direction. Not much else to say as I didn't really explore as much as I want to, just alot of reading seems like a good spot for winter species, if anybody wants to shed some light on the place feel free.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Sounds like a big day on the paddle jbonez, you know you can catch bigger Snapper than that 200 metres off the beach at Scarby.

But then you won't find a Pommy tourist willing to hold a fish at Scarby, so I guess you would call that a successful day.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Never really fished scarby, practiced some remounts on my evo first day I got it and then its been an offshore love affair

Dropped a couple of cracking fish this year, still haven't cracked the metre mark, wont stop till I do.

I wasn't chasing snapper, Always geared up for the bigdogs, them snapping bastards are hungry and pull pretty hard for the first run or two, they are also rather hard to kill.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice pannie mate,

Cheers for the report


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Mr jbonez- always entertaining. 
Big paddle there fella. I'll jump on board for a cruise out there next time too.
Cheers mate


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Good effort getting out that wide! That metre + won't be far away if you keep putting in the k's


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

You avvin a giggle mate?

Only if you put on the accent, wear tight fitting pants and a paper bag.


----------

